# Black Orpington hen



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a Barred roo coming just wondering if anyone has any ideas of the offspring.
1. Black Orpington hen cross with Barred rock roo

2. Buff orpington with same roo


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If you had a barred hen over a solid male the chicks would be sex linked.

As it stands, you're going to get a mash of colours, some black, some barred, some buff, some mottled all over.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks. I was just wondering. This may be a temporary home anyway. I'm not breeding or anything. I really like the black orp. But they seem to take for ever to lay. If it was up to my wife she would have a rainbow of hens running around. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------

